# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Máy in phun code UX Series

## ngoc tien

Máy in phun code UX series chính là dòng máy được nhiều doanh nghiệp lớn và nhỏ lựa chọn với rất nhiều ưu điểm và bền.
Dòng này được thiết kế một cách tối ưu rất thân thiện và dễ sử dụng, đặc biệt rất thân thiện với môi trường. Được tích hợp với màn hỉnh cảm ứng nên giao diện rất dễ điều kiển và nhiều màu sắc cho bạn lựa chọn. Màn hình cảm ứng có độ lớn là 10.4 inch nên rất dễ thao tác.
Loại UX series này được tối ưu cực khủng trong công việc.
•	 Thông số ở dạng cơ bản có thể in 240 ký tự
•	 In 3 dòng 
•	Tốc độ cực lơn đến 1,148 ký tự mỗi giay 
•	Khả năng lưu trử lơn đến 150 tập tin
•	Hệ thống làm sạch tự động
•	Tiết kiệm nguyên liệu tiêu thụ lên đến 40% so với các loại máy khác của các hãng
•	Sử dụng IP 55
Đó là thông số tiêu chuẩn của dòng máy này. Nhưng khi Option thì các thông số của nó cực khủng
•	Khả năng in đén 6 dòng 1 lúc
•	Tốc độ in lên đến  2563 ký tự mỗi giây
•	Lưu trử bản tin lên đến 2000 bản
Dòng máy này cung cấp cho người dùng nhiều option, giảm nguyên liệu tiêu thụ, thay mực đơn giản, dễ dàng, rất nhanh chóng
Một số thông số kỹ thuật khác của dòng máy in phun công nghiệp UX Series:
Máy hỗ trợ khá hiều ngôn ngử: Việt Nam, English, Chinese, Korean, Thai, German,….
Màn hình TFT LCD 10.4”
Trọng lượng 27 kg
Model này sử dụng công nghệ mới nhất của Hitachi Nhật Bản, nên các đường nét in trên các sản phẩm rất đẹp và đều nét, khô ngay lập tức nên không lo bị mờ hoăc nhòe màu trên các sản phẩm.

----------

